# New here! Please help!



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just set up my aquarium 2 weeks ago and started with 11 fish (5 of which were guppies and 2 were red shark-tail fish). I have plants in aquarium and the water is purified constantly. 

Unfortunately starting from 3 days ago, my fish seem to behave strangely as they do not move around like before and tend to stand still (either on surface or in high corners). To my regret, one female guppy died 2 days ago. And yesterday, my female shark tail died accompanied by the death of the male one a few hours later. The similarity among the symptoms of all these fish was they standing still on the surface and their tail being torn. 

I am sending you attached a photo of my current guppies which seem to have similar problem. Look at the tail on my female guppy. What do you guys suggest me to do? 



I am so worried and look for a good treatment. I just changed their water today and add in the recommended tension control treatment. 

Thank you.

Mehran


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you tested your water? What is your ammonia level? When was your last partial water change? What temperature is your tank at? What kind of filtration are you using?


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Chris,

No, I have not tested my water. How can I check the ammonia level? My last partial water change was almost 4 days ago. I am using 388 complete power filter. It was recommended by the fish seller.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm more than sure you're going through a cycle.. where the bacteria that decomposes the left over food and animal waste into first ammonia, then nitrites then nitrates. you may end up losing more fish. The best thing to do at this point in time is to do daily 25% water changes. You can buy some water testing strips or chemicals from your local petstore. that will tell you if your nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, and other levels are in check. But right now, do a water change every day.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. Is is wise to add more fish to my tank during this cycle or should wait until I ensure the problem is solved and then start adding some new fish to my tank?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have too many fishes to start cycling with, two is a better number. Guppies are good cycling fishes, Red-Tailed Sharks are not. From the look of your Guppies fins I would say that someone is taking a bit out of them. What are your other four fish?Disease or bad cycling won't tear fins like this.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

The other 4 fish are 2 disk-tetra (if not mistaken) and 2 black color fish (which the seller named them as moon fish if not mistaken)! Anyway, they are not aggressive and only swim in pairs.

How long cycling takes? Is there anything else I can do to facilitate cycling? 

I have plants in the tank. Will suck fish or snail be of any help to my newly established tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size is this tank? May be too many fish to start with for a smaller tank. Okay maybe for a 40 or above.

You need to get a testing kit to test your water. I'd recommend an API master test kit. It is all you'll need as you should be testing for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph. Stay away from strips, the info they provide is not granular enough for a cycling tank and they are well known for being inaccurate.

Do not add anymore fish for now.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Ben. Where can I get an API master test kit from and how much does it approx. cost? 

Do you have an idea how long could the cycling period be?

I won't add any more fish and try to change 25% water on a daily basis to see what the results will be.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you are in the U.S. you can get one at a local Walmart, Petsmart, Petco, or a local fish store. Price will range from $25-35. You can get one from Walmart online for $25 shipped.

Your cycle can last 3-8wks. You can do a water change now if you like. Your test results will tell if you if you need to do them in the future.

What is the size of your tank?


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Ben, 

It's a 45L tank. By the way, I noticed that during cycling, it's only a matter of time before the desired bacteria establish a colony in my filter bed. Now, this filter bed refers to what? Does it refer to the filter inside my water pump? If this is the case, will my cleaning water filter and sponge every other day result in prolonging the cycle?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

The sponge need the bacteria, dont clean that... your working on getting good bacteria, so just keep with the water changes! And eliminate all food past two minutes if you can.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, wait until your cycle has completely established before doing any filter maintenance.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Noted. Thank you.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just now I measured my tank Ph and it's indicating a Ph of 7. Is this O.K.? Any recommendations/


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mehran2010 said:


> Just now I measured my tank Ph and it's indicating a Ph of 7. Is this O.K.? Any recommendations/


That's good, just leave it like it is and don't try to alter it. Trying to do that will just cause more issues. This is what your water is naturally, correct? Not after some additive?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You may need to do up to 50% of water change each day during the cycle to keep your fish alive during the cycle.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If you are in the U.S. you can get one at a local Walmart, Petsmart, Petco, or a local fish store. Price will range from $25-35. You can get one from Walmart online for $25 shipped.
> 
> Your cycle can last 3-8wks. You can do a water change now if you like. Your test results will tell if you if you need to do them in the future.
> 
> What is the size of your tank?


LOL on the price range. I sell the API test kits at my store for $19.99. It's amazing how much these other guys are charging for the same kit I sell. 

Melissa 
owner The Betta Boutique LLC
http://thebettaboutique.com


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BETTABOUTIQUE said:


> LOL on the price range. I sell the API test kits at my store for $19.99. It's amazing how much these other guys are charging for the same kit I sell.
> 
> Melissa
> owner The Betta Boutique LLC
> http://thebettaboutique.com


I looked at the price Friday when I was in Petsmart....believe it was $36 something.

You sell for a good price.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I looked at the price Friday when I was in Petsmart....believe it was $36 something.
> 
> You sell for a good price.


 Were not out to rape everybody and try to keep our prices low. So many get discouraged from the hobby because of cost.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the op needs to return some fish as a 45l is to small for that many to begin with. I would say he isn't in the US but in a different country. I would recommend returning all but a couple of guppies. Can you post pics of the other fish and maybe we can get you a good ID on them.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm now in third week of cycling my new tank. Since 22 Feb., the tank accommodates 9 fish (3 guppies and 2 pairs of other fish - I need your help to know what they are called) which apparently are living happily along. 

Below is a photo of the other two types of fish I have. Any idea on their type is highly appreciated. 








By the way, starting from 3 days ago, I am using a new medicine called "Ocean Free General Aid Special" which is developed for curing some common disease such as torn fin which my only female guppy has been suffering from. It has turned my water color a bit green, but fish don't seem to react strangely to it. Here's a cover photo of the medicine I am using. 

















I do a constant 10% water change everyday and don't allow extra food to remain in water after 3 to 5 minutes. Besides, my regular Ph test shows the water Ph to be at 7. 

You can have a look at this photo to see the amount of plantation in my tank. 








Any comments, tips and feedback would be really nice to me. If there are other fish to be added to my tank after cycling is over, what are your suggestions based on the current ones which are living in my tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The two fish on the left are Platies. Not sure what variety, but maybe Pinted Platy? The other fish on the right may be a Serpae Tetra. Some type of Tetra for sure.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. Now that you guides, I had a quick search in the internet, and I think the black one on left is "Tuxedo Platy". The one on the right is also "Red Eye Balloon Tetra". Am I right?


----------

